

A pattern for prime numbers may have been found by a japanese - morphir
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/12/abc-conjecture-shinichi-mochizuki-prime-numbers_n_1877692.html

======
tokenadult
Previous extensive Hacker News discussion of the better source mentioned in
the first comment here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4502856>

------
e12e
I found this Nature article easier to comprehend (it also contains a concise
list of references):

[http://www.nature.com/news/proof-claimed-for-deep-
connection...](http://www.nature.com/news/proof-claimed-for-deep-connection-
between-primes-1.11378)

